# pictures of the puppies aged 3 and half weeks old



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

enjoying playing in the basket 








arhhh peace and quiet








just to cute 








puppies everywere








mumand pups


----------



## jackano1 (Oct 18, 2010)

Gorgous Pics.

i love them.

Their new mummys and daddys must be very excited about getting one of them.

Janex


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Awww gorgeous :thumbup:


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Awww they are absolutely adorable. They look so mischievous and so content, I bet it's puppy bedlam in your house


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

SO gorgeous! Looking nice and plump, you must be proud :thumbup:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

awww so cute! :laugh:


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

Oh my, so sweet and innocent little angels, I wanna steal them! :arf:


----------



## kate11 (Feb 8, 2011)

Ahh how cute! ar ad luv a house full of pups! with u on that one will have to cum up with a plan, do ya think they'l fit into that basket??

kate n rubez


----------



## trueimage (Jan 21, 2011)

They are so georgeous, I love the way puppies spread themselves on the floor belly down, back legs stretched...adorable


----------



## sheryl42 (Feb 18, 2011)

awwww it is making me want more puppies, wait, "am i brooding" lol


----------



## nikki2009 (Feb 5, 2011)

awww they are gourgeous


----------



## bigdaddy (Feb 5, 2011)

very cute i want one:thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2011)

awwww sooo gorgeous, i want one!!!!


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

Ooh! can i have them ALL! i promise i wont eat them  congrats :thumbup: Angie


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

Yep , definately making me puppy broody 
they are gorgeous hun


----------



## beary_clairey (Jan 23, 2011)

They are so gorgeous! Makes me want one too!


----------

